# Bulova Or Tag?



## Dunk (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm off to New York next week and want to pick up a new watch while I'm there. I've been looking at Bulova (particularly the Marine Star range) and some of the Tag F1 watches. What should I be looking out for? Are there any particular pros and cons with each brand? I'm planning on spending no more than $600 (less if possible). Any advice would be greatfully received!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Dunk said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm off to New York next week and want to pick up a new watch while I'm there. I've been looking at Bulova (particularly the Marine Star range) and some of the Tag F1 watches. What should I be looking out for? Are there any particular pros and cons with each brand? I'm planning on spending no more than $600 (less if possible). Any advice would be greatfully received!


The main thing I would add is to go to an authorisd dealer and not any of those shops down around Times Square that sell everything and anything including watches, steer well clear of them. Have you checked the UK prices ?? I didn't think NY was all that cheap.

And just as an asides I would go for a Tag F1, but that's not based on anything other than that I like the look of them.

Enjoy your trip

B.


----------



## Dunk (Aug 29, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Dunk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm off to New York next week and want to pick up a new watch while I'm there. I've been looking at Bulova (particularly the Marine Star range) and some of the Tag F1 watches. What should I be looking out for? Are there any particular pros and cons with each brand? I'm planning on spending no more than $600 (less if possible). Any advice would be greatfully received!
> ...


They sell Bulova watches at Macy's and overseas visitors get 11% discount. We're also going to an out of town shopping place called Woodbury Common, they have an official Tag shop there with discounts up to 75%. I'm leaning towards the Tags myself, but some of the Bulova watches do look nice! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Spotted a Marine Star cheap at shnoop.com...for sale today and tommorrow only.

Not sure if they ship overseaas, but if not, maybe you can give them a U.S. address and pick it up when you arrive.

Good luck.


----------



## Dunk (Aug 29, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Spotted a Marine Star cheap at shnoop.com...for sale today and tommorrow only.
> 
> Not sure if they ship overseaas, but if not, maybe you can give them a U.S. address and pick it up when you arrive.
> 
> Good luck.


Unfortunately I don't have an address to send it to. This Bulova watch caught my eye at Macy's and it's on sale: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/inde...kType=EverGreen

Any opinions, does this look like a good buy?

Thanks


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Dunno about that model, but ever since Citizen bought Bulova, they've been blowing out their old stock of Accutrons at rock bottom prices.

I got one of these last year...

*VX-200*










..and I like it alot...200m water resistance, 2824 movement & sapphire crystal...and can be found in the same price range if you shop around.

NOTE: Be careful about posting links to commercial sites, as it runs against forum rules.


----------



## Dunk (Aug 29, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Dunno about that model, but ever since Citizen bought Bulova, they've been blowing out their old stock of Accutrons at rock bottom prices.
> 
> I got one of these last year...
> 
> ...


Nice watch! Oops, missed the bit about commercial sites. I think the best thing I can do is try a few watches when I get there and see what I like. Cheers!


----------

